# The New Barn - Update 07/24/09



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 16, 2009)

*UPDATE!! STALLS ARE DONE!!*

As of today, Friday the 24th the stalls have been built and the doors are fully functional. We still have a few things to do here and there. We want to add windows for the horses and I still need to raise the stall flooring and put the mats in.

I am just so in love with it and I can't wait to be finally finished and able to put in the rest of the hardware, buckets, and horses.

Start of this morning. All stalls can be broken down to make larger stalls.












I took a few ideas from other forum members barns and adjusted some to my likeing.






The finished product











Shyan - my test pony. We used him for everything. All the stalls were set to his height and size. He's my largest mini at 34".






*UPDATE!!*

The outside has been finished and the barn doors have been put on. The inside has been started. All thats left is to start building the stalls! Yipee
















Original Post -

Well we are finally building ourselves a barn! I can't even express how excited I am.





I have been wanting this for quite a few years now. With where we live, we can't have anything permanent so when I saw Mulligan's Run barn idea I knew it would be just what I could use for my barn.

I found a great deal on a used carport. 20x20. We had to put it together and fill in some holes, but other than that it worked out to be a great deal. I painted it to get rid of the old stained white. It had alot of black patches from the original caulking done to it.

Today the framing began. We still have alot of work left to do to it. Windows have to be put in for each stall. Doors have to be put on. Back still needs to be enclosed. Stalls need to be built. So much to do!





I just wish it was done already!! More work might be done tomorrow, if not Monday. Ugh..I don't know if I can take an entire weekend to wait.





Barn Picture 1



[url="http://photos-b-0.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs178.snc1/6720_1163830505852_1530542594_409793_7453782_n.jpg



[url="http://photos-c-0.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs198.snc1/6720_1163830545853_1530542594_409794_772192_n.jpg

I'll keep updateing as we progress.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 16, 2009)

I can feel your excitement....its going to be beautiful. Im very very happy for you. Keep showing us your progress reports. I love watching buildings become barns. Heidi


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh yes! It's going to be GREAT!!!! Keep us updated!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeandHumble (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice looking barn.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 16, 2009)

What a great idea!! Looking good. Hope you will show us pics when it is done.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks great!!!

Robin


----------



## barnbum (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh gosh--that is going to be a beauty!! A new barn--oh the wonderful smell--and how exciting to spread shavings for the first time and invite the equine in!!


----------



## Shari (Jul 17, 2009)

Wonderful start!! I will have to show this to my DH. VBG


----------



## Marty (Jul 17, 2009)

I love those!!!!!! And I want one!!!!!

Your horses are going to live in luxury. It is so nice and cozy and just adorable. There isn't anything more exciting than a new barn. 20 X 20 is a really good space! I am so happy for you! This looks really super good.

I want one for a hay shed and to park my trailer under. My poor old hay shed is such an eyesore. This would not only look good but would hold a lot of hay for me. Do you have to put in extra roof supports too? I am wondering how much ice and snow that roof can handle.


----------



## rubymtminis (Jul 17, 2009)

Please keep us updated and use lots more photos. I am still trying to convince my husband to build me one. He always asks,"Why spend so much on wood instead of just ordering a carport with the metal sides." I have used up all of my excuses, maybe someone else can suggest a few more for him.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 17, 2009)

Marty said:


> I love those!!!!!! And I want one!!!!!
> Your horses are going to live in luxury. It is so nice and cozy and just adorable. There isn't anything more exciting than a new barn. 20 X 20 is a really good space! I am so happy for you! This looks really super good.
> 
> I want one for a hay shed and to park my trailer under. My poor old hay shed is such an eyesore. This would not only look good but would hold a lot of hay for me. Do you have to put in extra roof supports too? I am wondering how much ice and snow that roof can handle.


I didn't put in any extra supports. They are supose to hold up to 40 lbs of snow weight. I was walking on it and It seemed to hold up pretty well. But they do sell the extra supports so they can be added on.



rubymtminis said:


> Please keep us updated and use lots more photos. I am still trying to convince my husband to build me one. He always asks,"Why spend so much on wood instead of just ordering a carport with the metal sides." I have used up all of my excuses, maybe someone else can suggest a few more for him.


The shed itself cost me $500. I still have 4 more pannels left to make the garage go to the ground, but I wanted to have windows for the horses. The wood so far is just under $1,000, originally I was quoted $2,000. The wood so far was $600, but we need more 2x4's so probley looking at around $1,000. Building it is my uncle so he's not chargeing me labor. But one of his workes gets about 160 for the day. In the long run, were looking at close to $3000. Completed. But its still cheaper than having to build something this size from scratch.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh boy how EXCITING!!!!

I'd love to borrow your uncle and helper someday I'm going to make a barn from a carport as a starting point

OK - pretty please keep us updated on progress and if you could take some closer/detailed shots I'd be so greatful.

my Someday Barn - I am debating about having the U channel welded in or adding 4x4 posts to put the wood on - any ideas would make my day!!

I know from working on my carport for my truck (and now 1/2 hay) my power tools won't handle going into the metal posts... by the time the self tapping screw got into the metal post I had a hole in the plywood large enough that it defeated the whole purpose





Oh I am so Excited and HAPPY for you!!

YEAH - Happy barn building weekend!!


----------



## Connie P (Jul 17, 2009)

I LOVE it! How very exciting for you! Cannot wait to see it all finished with four legged friends inside.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 17, 2009)

Tatonkas Dream said:


> Oh boy how EXCITING!!!!
> I'd love to borrow your uncle and helper someday I'm going to make a barn from a carport as a starting point
> 
> OK - pretty please keep us updated on progress and if you could take some closer/detailed shots I'd be so greatful.
> ...


Will do. I'll try and remember to take some pictures tomorrow. They used the self tapping screws in the wood and metal. Then framed the inside between each post to have something to nail into later. But I'll try to be sure and get some close up shots.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2009)

How beautiful! It sure is looking great! I know how excited you are....we just had our's Amish built back in April. Please keep updating and posting pics. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 23, 2009)

*UPDATE!!*

The outside has been finished and the barn doors have been put on. The inside has been started. All thats left is to start building the stalls! Yipee, Pictures are posted on the original post.


----------



## Marty (Jul 23, 2009)

This is so exciting I just can't stand it.

There is nothing more fun than when you get to see your stalls going in and get to set up the buckets and stuff. YOU'RE NESTING!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 23, 2009)

Amazing transformation! Job well done - can't wait to see what you design inside. Fabulous! I too enjoy the progress pictures - keep 'em coming please!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 24, 2009)

Updated the main post. Stalls have been finshed. All thats left is a few things here and there and the horses will be ready to move in!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 25, 2009)

Absolutely love it. May I ask how big your stalls are?


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 25, 2009)

mydaddysjag said:


> Absolutely love it. May I ask how big your stalls are?


Thank you. We started with 6x6 on one side. Then realized we could make them a smidge bigger, so the otherside is 7x6. So I have a side for the smaller minis and a side for the bigger minis.


----------



## yorkie09 (Jul 25, 2009)

Great job...I'm sure your babies will be very happy and love it in there!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 25, 2009)

You are doing a fantastic job. It really looks great. Looks like the Welcome Mat can be put out pretty soon. Heidi


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 25, 2009)

Just beautiful!!! You must be so excited. You will have to let us know how your babies like it. You have some good ideas, I'm storing them for future reference if I ever get my own place


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 25, 2009)

dreaminmini said:


> Just beautiful!!! You must be so excited. You will have to let us know how your babies like it. You have some good ideas, I'm storing them for future reference if I ever get my own place


Thanks, thats what I did with mine. Took ideas I seen and made them my own.


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Jul 25, 2009)

OMG I love your barn!!! The stalls are adorable I can't wait to see the final touches...


----------



## Ruby View Miniatures (Jul 25, 2009)

You are so wonderful to post with detailed pictures. For everyone of us posting there are probably 10 reading! I have a special barn file. I love your barn! What will you fill the stalls with under the mats? And will you leave the aisle dirt? Are the sidewalls 5' or 7'? And are those guys carpenters? Also where did they purchase the barn door hardware to hang the door on? Sorry for so many questions, but this is the barn I want! By far my favorite. So it seems you did all the planning from others for me LOL! So excited for you!


----------



## Becky (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow! That's just about too pretty to put horses in! Congratulations!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 25, 2009)

Ruby View Miniatures said:


> You are so wonderful to post with detailed pictures. For everyone of us posting there are probably 10 reading! I have a special barn file. I love your barn! What will you fill the stalls with under the mats? And will you leave the aisle dirt? Are the sidewalls 5' or 7'? And are those guys carpenters? Also where did they purchase the barn door hardware to hang the door on? Sorry for so many questions, but this is the barn I want! By far my favorite. So it seems you did all the planning from others for me LOL! So excited for you!


Its no problem. I just love having people to share it with who I know feel the exact same way I do!

The stalls right now were leveled with process dirt. So was the aisle way. But I'm going to lay stone dust down Monday and then inside the stalls will be mats.

The sidewalls, I'm guessing the dividers, I believe they are 5ft. Around there. I could measure them to get a more accurate height.

The guys who did it were in fact carpenters. My uncle gave me his time for free. But his worker cost me 20 an hour. So about 160 a day.

The barn hardware I actually purchased at Home Depot. The barn track is the round style. Agway and Tractor Supply carry it.

Hope this helps in your planning!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 25, 2009)

Ooooh what a pretty barn!

Are you going to seal the wood with something so the horses don't chew it? All of my horses would chew up that wood in a day... just for fun...

I bet you are SO excited! Congrats! I think the finishing touches are the most fun...

Andrea


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jul 26, 2009)

GOSH... I AM SO JEALOUS. WHAT A NICE, NEAT BARN FOR YOUR HORSES. BRAVO... VERY NICE. HATS OFF TO THE DESIGNER AND BUILDER(S).


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 26, 2009)

It came out wonderful

I'm sure you'll really enjoy it


----------



## wingnut (Jul 26, 2009)

That has turned out so great! Congrats!

Would it be too rude to ask what you think you've put into it $$$ wise altogether?


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 26, 2009)

wingnut said:


> That has turned out so great! Congrats!
> Would it be too rude to ask what you think you've put into it $$$ wise altogether?


Not at all. I'm going to say we probley put $3,000 into it. There are other ways to make things a little cheaper. The barn track just in itself was 500 and change. The wood probley cost around $1,000 maybe a little more. I don't know forsure yet. I just know the largest batch we had delivered was $600. Laborer cost me $500 for a total of 3 days work. But I also bought buckets and I wanted the more expensive hardware becuase I liked it. lol )


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Carolyn R (Jul 26, 2009)

Very cute. I don't know if it has been said yet or not, the only thing you may want to consider doing is along the back wall of the stalls( and the walls on the end stalls) is to place plywood or 1"x? so the horses don't chew the joists out of the walls. If it is a smooth surface it is harder for them to chew on it, if it is raised they will do a number on it, there little beavers!!!!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 27, 2009)

Carolyn R said:


> Very cute. I don't know if it has been said yet or not, the only thing you may want to consider doing is along the back wall of the stalls( and the walls on the end stalls) is to place plywood or 1"x? so the horses don't chew the joists out of the walls. If it is a smooth surface it is harder for them to chew on it, if it is raised they will do a number on it, there little beavers!!!!


Carolyn thank you, its something we have been discussing to do. One of my partners horses is very messy in the rear, she tends to be loose stooled and she will back right up to the wall and go. So I'm trying to look into that panneling they use for cattle or wash stalls that I can easily clean.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 27, 2009)

I've loved tracking the progress on this wonderful barn - you've all done a great job in a short amount of time. I like all your special touches with accents too! Very nice! Congrats!


----------

